# Wanted aristocraft CRE 57090 linear converters for soundtraxx sierra



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

I have several Soundtraxx Sierra boards and want to use them with either Aristo revo boards or DCC so am trying to track down some Aristocraft CRE 57090 linear converters.

The RCS ones are a bit expensive over here and I manged to get the last 3 57090's from RLD Hobbies for about $18 each. 
Does anyone have any that they do not need anymore?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep. 
My RCS linear converters for Sierra sound are more expensive than the AC copies. 
But at least they are available.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like a good time to raise the price Tony !









I didn't even know Aristo had them. I always recommend Tony's to my customers. They must work. I've never had a complaint.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah Del. 
Others may, but I don't do things like that just because I can. 
BTW. The SSI-12v5 linear converter was based on the circuit designed by Soundtrax but with a regulated 12 volt supply added for the Sierra itself.


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Tony,

I saw another thread on here where you were offering the *SSI-12v5* as a kit of parts. Is that still available? and for how much?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello HBJ 

I would appreciate you linking me to where I said the SSI-12v5 is sold as a kit please. If you can I will honour any price offered. Only problem is I do not have any kit instructions available. Just the RTR ones. 
I had a somewhat cautionary experience many years ago as a result of a friend offering electronic kits. He spent most of his post sale time sorting out the screw ups.


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Five for US$100.00 apparently.


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/98/aft/116087/Default.aspx


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

OK HBJ. 
Thanks for that. Shows how fast growing old can affect your memory. 
The offer was genuine, but no one took it up, kind of like how I expected it to be. 
However, I will certainly live up to it. 
Seeing as how there are no instructions I tell you what I would do. One sample built up to copy and the parts for four more. One set of instructions for how to use it. 

5 x SSI-12v5 for A$100 post paid. PayPal via [email protected] will be just fine.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Tony

Would the price be the same including postage for the UK?
Or would it have to go through your new agent over here, Lococontrol ?

Mike


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike. 
Given that the deal was offered long before David became an RCS dealer in the UK, I will handle it direct this time.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Tony
Shall I make the order through your web site or contact you directly?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Mke. 
You cannot use the website as the Cart has no capability to process unnamed items. 
You can send the money via PayPal or a CC. 
If you use a CC you can go to my RCS website contact page and split the CC details into at least two messages for safety.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Tony, which address would be the Paypal one? And what is the total in £ or should I just send $100?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike. My PayPal account is [email protected] A$$$ please. Pay Pay should give you the opportunity to pay in any currency you want to.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Tony

Payment sent


----------

